
Is Elon Musk Serious about the Tesla Semi? - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/08/is-elon-musk-serious-about-the-tesla-semi/
======
jseliger
In an urban setting, I'll note that electric trucks have a hugely important
spillover effect: They're much, much quieter. The noise externality from
conventional trucks in cities is awful.

Before someone brings up studies that say noise at high speeds is not
predominantly from tires, let me say that I've seen those before. But in the
three cities I've spent substantial time walking around—Seattle, LA, and
NYC—the awful roar of trucks is an incredible auditory nuisance.

~~~
enraged_camel
>>Before someone brings up studies that say noise at high speeds is not
predominantly from tires

I don't think that matters. Trucks rarely reach high speeds in urban settings.
Think garbage trucks, for instance. The majority of the noise they generate is
during acceleration after their frequent stops.

